# notes kalender



## mo-ca (29. April 2004)

Moin,

also ich soll mit Notes einen Kalender (in den man auch Termine etc schreiben können soll) erstellen.

Leider bin ich mich Notes noch nicht so familiär und bräcuhte dringend ein parr Tipps/hinweise.

danke


----------



## zeromancer (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du den Domino Designer hast, um diese Aufgabe zu bewältigen. Falls nicht, dann kannst Du allenfalls sogenannte "Private Ansichten" mit dem Notes-Client erstellen.

Wie auch immer musst Du darauf achten, dass die Ansicht  vom Stil her nicht auf "Standard Gliederung" sondern auf "Kalender" eingestellt ist (einstellbar in den Ansichtseigenschaften in der Infobox, drücke einfach mal Alt+Enter).
Darauf wird die Ansicht zu einem Kalender (von der Darstellung her).

Im Ansichtsdesign ist es wichtig, dass die erste Spalte auf jeden Fall einen Datumswert darstellt, es muss auf ein entsprechendes Feld in den Dokumenten verwiesen werden. 

Man kann es hier gar nicht so knapp beantworten, wie man wirklich vorgehen muss. Lies Dir bitte in der Designer-Hilfe entsprechend das Dokument durch, welches sich mit Kalender-Ansichten befasst. Hast Du die Desiginerhilfe nicht parat, dann schau mal hier:  http://doc.notes.net/uafiles.nsf/docs/DESIGNER651/$File/help65_designer.exe
Es ist die Designerhilfe als Notes-Datenbank, so wie sie auch im Produkt selbst existiert als SFX-File.

Ansonsten wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit, einfach abzuschauen. Erstelle dazu eine neue leere Datenbank mit Hilfer der Schablone "Mailxxx.ntf" und öffne diese im Designer. Eine Ansicht, die einen Kalender darstellt, ist z.B. die Ansicht namens "($Calendar)".


----------

